# The Gossip



## elianna (Aug 12, 2009)

Sarah, the church gossip and self-appointed arbiter of the congregations morals, kept sticking her nose into other peoples business. Several members were unappreciative of her activities, but feared her enough to maintain their silence.

She made a mistake, however, when she accused George, a new member, of being an alcoholic after she saw his pickup truck parked in front of the towns only bar one afternoon. She commented to George and others that everyone seeing it there would know what he was doing.

George, a man of few words, stared at her for a moment and just walked away. He didnt explain, defend or deny; he said nothing. Later that evening, George quietly parked his pickup in front of Sarahs house and left it there  all night.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## chook pen jen (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## big brown horse (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Evilkitty162 (Nov 6, 2009)

i have that on a track at church


----------



## Rockytopsis (Nov 6, 2009)

good one


----------



## mully (Nov 6, 2009)

very funny...thanks !!


----------

